# Benadryl



## Lulah (Aug 10, 2014)

So I feel like the worst chi mom EVER!! A few days ago my better half took Lulah to do her business and he runs back inside asking if we can call 911 for a doggie because she got stung by a bee right on the lip. We got the stinger out by scraping it with a credit card and her lips got a tiny bit swollen for about an hour. I made a baking soda and water paste and put an ice pack on her lip but her tongue never swelled, she didnt vomit, and remained consistently interested in cookies. I feel horrible because we didnt know that you can give dogs benadryl and after much research have found she can have 4mg. Now i have found the pills cant be cut down enough for a safe dose and the only liquid children's benadryl comes in flavors (cherry, grape). Is this safe for a chi? We are going to the vet next week for a routine check up but in the meantime I want to keep something on hand in case a mean bee decides to do its bidding again.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

I have given Chica liquid children's Benadryl without any problems. It was bubble gum flavored and the vet said that was fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I cut a regular benedryl in 1/4's and give a quarter to our chi's. Vet said it was OK.That gives them about 6mg per quarter. In your case, liquid benedryl would be fine.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a great thread on Benadryl here.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

One of mine doesn't care for the liquid so I crumbled up (at his dosage) the kind that melts under your tongue, mix it with his favorite crumbled treat, and he eats that right up. I think it's bubble gum flavored -- not aware that that matters.


----------

